# CPU überhitzt trotz funktionierender Wasserkühlung



## molow (30. April 2021)

Hallo ihr Lieben
Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner kompakten Wasserkühlung von Arctic - ein etwas älteres Modell.

Trotz korrektem Anschließen, der Pumpe sowie der Lüfter (Fan, Cha) wird die CPU nicht gekühlt allerdings summt die Pumpe & die Lüfter drehen sich.
Innerhalb weniger Minuten erreicht sie eine Temperatur von über 90°C und taktet bis auf 0,2GHz runter.
Die Schläuche direkt am Kühler sind auch extrem heiß.

Die Wärmeleitpaste habe ich mehrfach erneuert - der Kühlerblock sitzt perfekt.
Habe auch im Bios Pumpe sowie Lüfter auf 100% gestellt - gleiches Problem.

Ich bin ratlos, kann jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Noel1987 (30. April 2021)

Das die Pumpe summt heißt aber nicht das diese läuft
Würde eine neue Kühlung besorgen


----------



## Illitheas (30. April 2021)

Das klingt stark nach einer defekten Pumpe. Das Wasser bewegt sich nicht, es kann also keine Kühlung stattfinden. Blöde Frage, aber hast du Pumpe mit Strom versorgt?


----------



## True Monkey (30. April 2021)

Was versuchst du den mit deiner alten AIO zu kühlen ?


----------



## Birdy84 (30. April 2021)

@molow Den Lüfteranschluss am Board, an dem die Pumpe angeschlossen ist, auf Voltage (nicht PWM) Steuerung und auf 100% Drehzahl stellen.
Um welche CPU handelt es sich? Bei welcher Anwendung erreicht die CPU 90°C?


----------



## slaper688 (30. April 2021)

Ich versteh das nicht welche CPU hab einen Ryzen 5800 x der läuft auf 5000 MHZ auf allen Kernen und erreicht unter last mal gerade 75 grad . Wasserkühlung ist eine Alphacool 420 Eisbär für 125 Euro bei MF


----------



## Derjeniche (2. Mai 2021)

molow schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben
> Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner kompakten Wasserkühlung von Arctic - ein etwas älteres Modell.
> 
> Trotz korrektem Anschließen, der Pumpe sowie der Lüfter (Fan, Cha) wird die CPU nicht gekühlt allerdings summt die Pumpe & die Lüfter drehen sich.
> ...


Hört sich so an als würde gar kein Durchfluss/Kühlung mehr stattfinden. Ergo vermutlich eines der folgenden Probleme:

- defekte Pumpe

- zuviel Kühlflüssigkeit verdunstet und Pumpe kann nicht mehr Pumpen

- Verstopfung irgendwo verhindert Durchfluss 

- Pumpe vielleicht doch falsch angeschlossen entgegen deiner Aussage

Mehr Infos würden helfen (Modell der Pumpe, gekühlte Komponente, Mainboard, Anschlüsse, etc). Im Zweifelsfall würd ich das Teil einfach mal demontieren und aufschrauben. Da wird man dann schon mehr sehen.

Gruß


----------



## cordonbleu (2. Mai 2021)

Interessant wäre mal, wie das System verbaut ist. Wenn du Pumpe an der höchsten Stelle sitzt und dort die Luftblase sitzt, zirkuliert dort auch nichts und entsprechend wird auch nicht gekühlt. 
Evtl. reicht es schon den PC während des Betriebs etwas zu drehen und schwenken, damit das Wasser wieder zirkuliert. Dabei vorsichtig sein bzg. HDDs!
Und normalerweise kann man sich im UEFI die Pumpendrehzahl auch anzeigen lassen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Mai 2021)

Schläuche an einem Ende heiß, am anderen Ende nicht, ist eindeutig: Kein Durchfluss. Das zu beheben ist bei Kompaktwasserkühlungen nicht immer möglich und wenn man die Qualität/Leistung alter Arctic-Modelle (vor Liquid Freezer) sowie den Preisen für neue bedenkt, vermutlich auch kaum lohnend.


----------

